# How fast is kakashi?



## Sufex (Jun 15, 2019)

?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Turrin (Jun 15, 2019)

About as fast as 3T Sasuke, so fast enough to aim dodge V1 Ei, which is pretty dam fast


----------



## Zero890 (Jun 15, 2019)

Tsunade>Hebi Sasuke>= Kakashi.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 15, 2019)

Above average speed, around Hebi Sasuke bar the CS and Shunshin


----------



## Zero890 (Jun 15, 2019)

@Santoryu your opinion please.


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 15, 2019)

Zero890 said:


> @Santoryu your opinion please.



faster than Jiraiya

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zero890 (Jun 15, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> faster than Jiraiya



Well played

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hasan (Jun 15, 2019)

Well, in _Kakashi Gaiden_, he notes Chidori mimicks Minato's moniker—and towards the end, there is even a parallel to Minato killing Mahiru, when he completes the technique. Make of it, what you will. 

Obito also noted his speed, when they confronted in the Iron Country.

... Kakashi is very fast. His speed does not get mentioned often, because there are many great things about him, unlike certain one-trick ponies.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 15, 2019)

Fast enough to cut a bolt of lightning .


----------



## Android (Jun 15, 2019)

Thr vast majority of Kage level fighters won't have any problem dealing with his speed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 15, 2019)

Pretty damn fast, maybe faster then hebi sasuke by the WA, but under MS sasuke and tsunade


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 15, 2019)

He's a speedster on the level of base Gai considering he can even open the 1st gate, and might even have Gai's Speed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Slow enough to where Haku and Zabuza have no issue reacting to him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

@Santoryu I understand you are fond of using lewd rating button for every Kakashi related post or thread but could you at least follow those ratings up with a quote


----------



## LostSelf (Jun 15, 2019)

Faster than most non speedester Kage levels. Faster than the Gokage except for Ei, likely the only one who can compete in speed from the Akatsuki is Deidara (excluding the obvious Itachi), likly faster than Jiraiya and Orochimaru too considering he's used to Gai's speed and can open the first gate.

Possibly quicker than SM Naruto considering how both fared against Bansho Ten'nin. But Deva might've used less power. Not proven, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sabre320 (Jun 15, 2019)

By the wararc he is around itachis level. The v2 jins were already at a level where they are immensely strong and fast in cqc but these were enhanced by sharingan precog and shared vision on top....honestly this feat does not receive enough credit. Kakashi straight up outmaneuvered a pair of v2 jins cleanly landed a hit while finessing around multiple v2 hits.

Even earlier he was noted by obito to be fast when he shunshined behind him.

He is a speedster not on par with the top tier but on a similar level to itachi with better feats in cqc.


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Slow enough to where Haku and Zabuza have no issue reacting to him



Hmm

Nobody going to contend with this notion?

I guess it must be true


----------



## Ayala (Jun 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Hmm
> 
> Nobody going to contend with this notion?
> 
> I guess it must be true



He's not fast enough to blitz obviously, that's a property of gated Gai, A, Naruto and such.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> He's not fast enough to blitz obviously, that's a property of gated Gai, A, Naruto and such.



Blitzing is the last thing to even bring up.

Talking about Edo Haku intercepting 3T WA Kakashi using his fastest attack in raikiri is a better start

(PS I don't go with that nonsense that interception feats are all that much different than reaction feats) 

Edo Zabuza could clash with WA 3T Kakashi seemingly pretty even at some points. 

Blitzing isn't happening at all 

This all suggests that Edo Haku and Zabuza are at least comparable

So whatever level you place Kakashi, so you would also be placing those two at least to some degree


----------



## Ayala (Jun 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Blitzing is the last thing to even bring up.
> 
> Talking about Edo Haku intercepting 3T WA Kakashi using his fastest attack in raikiri is a better start
> 
> ...



Zabuza is fit, as the genious of the strongest Legendary Swordsmen whose main skill is CQC, it stands to reason his physicals should be high enough. Same with Haku, who was noted to be very fast when using his Ice Mirrors. 

Kakashi was way faster than Zabuza was as seen when he chopped him up before he even completed his swing.

As i said, not fast enough to blitz, but still very fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Ayala said:


> Zabuza is fit, as the genious of the strongest Legendary Swordsmen whose main skill is CQC, it stands to reason his physicals should be high enough. Same with Haku, who was noted to be very fast when using his Ice Mirrors.
> 
> Kakashi was way faster than Zabuza was as seen when he chopped him up before he even completed his swing.
> 
> As i said, not fast enough to blitz, but still very fast.



Kakashi relied on an elaborate attack method to even target Zabuza using 3 people to help him try and attack Zabuza from his back with his fastest blitz move Haku intercepts. Later they clash where Kakashi gets the upper hand. 

All of this shows Kakashi being superior in speed an reactions but Zabuza and Haku are comparable, still.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Blitzing is the last thing to even bring up.
> 
> Talking about Edo Haku intercepting 3T WA Kakashi using his fastest attack in raikiri is a better start
> 
> ...



Going by your failed logical bearings, Edo Zabuza could contend with powered up versions of WA Tobi, a Gedo Mazo, 10 Tails Madara, V2 Jins, oh, and he'd definitely destroy the Sannin even without his Edo powers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shazam (Jun 15, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> Going by your failed logical bearings, Edo Zabuza could contend with powered up versions of WA Tobi, a Gedo Mazo, 10 Tails Madara, V2 Jins, oh, and he'd definitely destroy the Sannin even without his Edo powers.



Logic ? You mean referencing the WA from the manga? (PS Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it didn't happen)

WA Kakashi >= Edo Zabuza and Haku in speed reaction

I guess would have a point if Kakashi was remotely useful in any of those moments described outside of using Kamui with top tier support to give him time


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 15, 2019)

sabre320 said:


> while finessing around multiple v2 hits.



There was one attack launched at him. And the V2. It can’t even be called a fight because the V2 Jin’s weren’t even concerned with him. They didn’t gang up on him, they didn’t use any follow up attacks to indicate they really cared to fight them, and the whole thing lasted like eight panels. On the contrary, his “fight” against the V2 Jin’s get blown way out of proportion.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 15, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Logic ? You mean referencing the WA from the manga? (PS Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it didn't happen)
> 
> WA Kakashi >= Edo Zabuza and Haku in speed reaction
> 
> I guess would have a point if Kakashi was remotely useful in any of those moments described outside of using Kamui with top tier support to give him time



Bro we were literally talking about a fatigued "WA 3T Kakashi" as you stated earlier. Not really sure what you're talking about. "WA Kakashi" - who was talking about that? 



Shazam said:


> Blitzing is the last thing to even bring up.
> Talking about Edo Haku intercepting 3T WA Kakashi using his fastest attack in raikiri is a better start
> (PS I don't go with that nonsense that interception feats are all that much different than reaction feats)
> *Edo Zabuza *could clash with* WA 3T Kakashi* seemingly pretty even at some points.
> ...



Not sure why exactly you're downplaying Kakashi, someone who was praised by numerous characters throughout the entire Naruto series, by both protagonists and antagonists. You should read _Kakashi's Story: Lightning In The Frozen Sky_.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 15, 2019)

as fast as asuma & base gai


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 15, 2019)

​


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Jun 16, 2019)

Atleast fast enough to make it after the Pain Arc and not stay dead.... 
Right Guys
Wink.. Wink..


----------



## Architect (Jun 16, 2019)

He has the same base speed as Gai which is 5.
He was ~3 times faster than Edo Zabuza and blitzed him.
He was progressing through the fight with V2 Jins equally with 6G Gai.
Tired, he reacted to Black Zetsu almost as fast as KCM Edo Minato.
Hype:
He was called fast by Obito.
Madara thought Kakashi could hinder him.
Minato thought Kakashi could take on Obito.

Yeah, he is pretty damn fast.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Jun 16, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> H_H_H--H-




*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _its not what u think_ 



really its not


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> Slow enough to where Haku and Zabuza have no issue reacting to him


Please don't just say baseless shit, sir.


Haku died and held on to Kakashi and Zabuza still wasn't fast enough to land a hit. 
Kakashi had him crying " Why can't I keep up?" While Kakashi was burying kunai in his arms via blitzes.

Literally the opposite of what you just claimed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Please don't just say baseless shit, sir.
> 
> 
> Haku died and held on to Kakashi and Zabuza still wasn't fast enough to land a hit.
> ...



The amount of people on this forum that think Zabuza and P1 Kakashi were equals in any form or fashion has always confused me.

I guess it's just been so long since people read their two fights and they forget how much Kakashi thoroughly dominated Zabuza in both 1v1 encounters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Please don't just say baseless shit, sir.
> 
> 
> Haku died and held on to Kakashi and Zabuza still wasn't fast enough to land a hit.
> ...



To be fair, didn't Kakashi mention Zabuza couldn't fight well due to the hole in his heart thanks to Haku dying or something along those lines? Not that he was faster to begin with though.


----------



## PrimeRichard (Jun 16, 2019)

He's fast as base guy. 
Dude fight against V2 jins who were boosted by sharingan precog and still land hits on them


----------



## Ishmael (Jun 16, 2019)

LostSelf said:


> Possibly quicker than SM Naruto considering how both fared against Bansho Ten'nin. But Deva might've used less power. Not proven, though.



Deva had to double down on kakashi and increase the strength of Bansho for him to finally budge.


----------



## Shazam (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Please don't just say baseless shit, sir.




What is baseless about saying Edo Zabuza and Haku have no issue reacting to him when they didn't? Kakashi couldn't blitz them, and he wasn't soo much faster to where he could overwhelm them either. In fact Kakashi opts to use Raikiri (his fastest striking move) with the help of 3 others while targeting Zabuza with his back turned (why would he need to do that if he was soo much faster) and Haku could still intercept. They are at least comparable to Kakashi.


So please stop quoting me with baseless shit, sir.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AxelKross (Jun 16, 2019)

He is described as a speedster. Probs a little behind itachi and MS sasuke.


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 16, 2019)

Architect said:


> He was ~3 times faster than Edo Zabuza and blitzed him.



But haku blitzed kakashi?


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Please don't just say baseless shit, sir.
> 
> 
> Haku died and held on to Kakashi and Zabuza still wasn't fast enough to land a hit.
> ...



Haku blitzes kakashi’s raikiri which is when he’s at his fastest


----------



## Tri (Jun 16, 2019)

Around the same speed or a little slower than Hebi Sasuke.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2019)

Shazam said:


> What is baseless about saying Edo Zabuza and Haku have no issue reacting to him when they didn't? Kakashi couldn't blitz them, and he wasn't soo much faster to where he could overwhelm them either. In fact Kakashi opts to use Raikiri (his fastest striking move) with the help of 3 others while targeting Zabuza with his back turned (why would he need to do that if he was soo much faster) and Haku could still intercept. They are at least comparable to Kakashi.



Except that not how that went down. 

Zabuza did not react in time, and it wasn't even Kakashi piloting his way there due to the mist which is why he needed others to help him find Zabuza.

Just because Haku popped out of no where doesn't change that they got wrecked by Kakashi every single engagement because they couldn't handle his speed which is why even when injured in the war arc he cut off Zabuza's arm and heart shanked him before he could finish his swing.

They were never able to deal with his speed at all in a direct clash and they knew it.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2019)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> To be fair, didn't Kakashi mention Zabuza couldn't fight well due to the hole in his heart thanks to Haku dying or something along those lines? Not that he was faster to begin with though.


He only mentions him being unable to cut through Haku for that reason actually. The rest of the fight was just plain ol' getting blitzed the whole fight.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Haku blitzes kakashi’s raikiri which is when he’s at his fastest


Suicide attacks don't work off logic in manga lol.
Look at Hiruzen sealing Orochimaru's arms while out of chakra and with a hole in his chest from a wiggling sword, or Deidara using his final attack with no chakra, or Kisame coming back, or Jiraiya coming back to life for a second etc etc. 

I will say Haku is hella faster than Zabuza probably though.


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Just because Haku popped out of no where




Haku literally blitzes kakashi during raikiri. That says something. Obviously kakashi > haku but still, it can’t be ignored


----------



## Symmetry (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Suicide attacks don't work off logic in manga lol.
> Look at Hiruzen sealing Orochimaru's arms while out of chakra and with a hole in his chest from a wiggling sword, or Deidara using his final attack with no chakra, or Kisame coming back, or Jiraiya coming back to life for a second etc etc.
> 
> I will say Haku is hella faster than Zabuza probably though.




As I said kakashi is obviously faster then haku, but I can’t just complexity ignore haku blitzing kakashi especially when he has sharingan precog. I still think he’s hebi sasuke speed but this instance forgoes me fro placing him higher in speed, at least not without mangyeko out.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 16, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> As I said kakashi is obviously faster then haku, but I can’t just complexity ignore haku blitzing kakashi especially when he has sharingan precog. I still think he’s hebi sasuke speed but this instance forgoes me fro placing him higher in speed, at least not with mangyeko out.


Good points sir.



@Shazam due to Orochimaru's points I'll change my stance and apologize.

Haku can react to Kakashi fine, its Zabuza who can not.


----------



## Shazam (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Except that not how that went down.
> 
> Zabuza did not react in time, and it wasn't even Kakashi piloting his way there due to the mist which is why he needed others to help him find Zabuza.
> 
> ...



Kakashi's speed was not overwhelming at all and non of those panels alludes to that made up notion. Kakashi is faster and does have better reaction but those two were comparable and interception feat or not Haku could stay make it to Zabuza before Kakashi could. This isnt V2 A4 vs Sasuke difference.

Kakashi >= Zabuza Haku still appropriately applies

They did react fine to Kakashi, Kakashi was just better.


----------



## dvevewveev (Jul 25, 2021)

sabre320 said:


> By the wararc he is around itachis level. The v2 jins were already at a level where they are immensely strong and fast in cqc but these were enhanced by sharingan precog and shared vision on top....honestly this feat does not receive enough credit. Kakashi straight up outmaneuvered a pair of v2 jins cleanly landed a hit while finessing around multiple v2 hits.
> 
> Even earlier he was noted by obito to be fast when he shunshined behind him.
> 
> He is a speedster not on par with the top tier but on a similar level to itachi with better feats in cqc.


what is v2 jins and where did he fight them


----------



## Architect (Jul 26, 2021)

dvevewveev said:


> what is v2 jins and where did he fight them


ch.567 and onwards


----------



## Danisor (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello from 2021.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 27, 2021)

As fast as the coomunity wants


----------



## zaddyxx22 (Jul 27, 2021)

databook stats mean shit, kakashi is relative to base gai… fast for jonin a average for kage level shinobi. even if we went by databook stats they don’t include upgrades such as sage mode or gates so kakashi would actually be slower than base gai as he has no upgrades that affect speed 

Tsunade>base gai>= Hebi sauce =Kakashi

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mithos (Jul 28, 2021)

Faster and more agile than most Kages and Akatsuki members, but not to the point where he blitzes or overwhelms them with speed, as his track record shows us. If I had to guess, I’d say he’s probably a little faster than (Base) Jiraiya and Orochimaru, probably slightly slower than BoS/Hebi Sasuke, and much slower than “speedster” characters like Sage Jiraiya, Sage Naruto, Ay, Minato, Tobirama, and Gated Gai.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Itachi x Tenten (Jul 28, 2021)

Shazam said:


> What is baseless about saying Edo Zabuza and Haku have no issue reacting to him when they didn't? Kakashi couldn't blitz them, and he wasn't soo much faster to where he could overwhelm them either. In fact Kakashi opts to use Raikiri (his fastest striking move) with the help of 3 others while targeting Zabuza with his back turned (why would he need to do that if he was soo much faster) and Haku could still intercept. They are at least comparable to Kakashi.


saying Haku is comparable to Kakashi in speed is kind of an insult to Haku ngl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

